# Fehlende Bilder im Lexikon



## bu_bi (17. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
im Lexikon werden bei mir viele Bilder nicht angezeigt.
Sind die nicht mehr vorhanden?
Danke
Burkhard


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fehlende Bilder im Lexikon*

welche z.B.?


----------



## bu_bi (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fehlende Bilder im Lexikon*

Hallo,
ich habe mal jeweils die erste Seite im Anhang.
Bei einigen Seiten ist kein Bild enthalten - macht nicht viel Sinn.
In einigen ist nur ein Bild - entsprechend kann in der Übersicht auch nur eins sein.
Öfter sind aber mehrere Bilder enthalten - aber nur eins in der Übersicht


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fehlende Bilder im Lexikon*

das ist kein bug

deshalb wurde dieser Tread losgetreten 

wir können hier ja nur Bilder reinstellen die wir selber gemacht haben oder die uns von fleißigen friedlichen und  lieben   Usern dafür zur Verfügung gestellt werden...

wegen der Eigentumsrechte !

dann sollten die Bilder auch noch gut fotografiert und sachlich richtig sein 

naja und weiter sind wir halt noch nicht 


aber jetzt haben wir ja Verstärkung !


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fehlende Bilder im Lexikon*

Hallo Bu_bi.

Welchen Browser benutzt Du denn?
Bei mir sieht man die nicht vorhandenen Bilder nämlich gar nicht, 
 
da die vorhandenen von Joachim (Techniker) jeweils händisch eingepflegt werden müssen. Es kann daher bei neueren Einträgen vorkommen, dass man in der Übersicht kein Bild sieht, in den Einträgen aber eines vorhanden ist. Den umgekehrten Fall lesen und sehe ich jetzt zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Joachim (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fehlende Bilder im Lexikon*

Moin...

ich tipp mal auf auf Internetexplorer? 

Da unser Forum auf einem Linuxserver läuft und Linux die Angewohnheit hat zwischen GROß und klein Schreibung zu unterscheiden kann es sein das es Vorschaubilder gibt, die *.JPG oder eben *.jpg benannt sind.
Wärend FireFox und andere Browser nicht vorhandene Bilder einfach ignorieren, zeigt die der IE in voller Größe mit diesem roten x quasi als Platzhalter an. Das ist nicht schön, aber der MS scheint es unbedingt so zu wollen, da dies schon immer so war. 

Mal schaun ob ich diesen Winter die Vorschaubilder bereinigen kann, aber immo ist dafür keine Zeit...


----------



## bu_bi (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fehlende Bilder im Lexikon*

Hallo und Danke

Ich nutze den IE 8.0.6

Grüße

Burkhard


----------

